# Gift for birth partner



## amitymama (Nov 17, 2006)

My best friend is going to be my birth partner (alongside DH) and I want to get her something as a thank you for being there for this entire pregnancy and for the birth. I already ordered her a subscription to a crunchy parenting magazine that I know she reads occasionally but want to get something else to go alongside that. She is pregnant herself (about 16 weeks) so I thought about buying her some nice organic items for her own pregnancy and/or birth. This site has some nice stuff, I ordered my postnatal bath herbs from them. Do you think the subscription plus something from there will be enough? I don't have a lavish budget.









If you're been a birth partner or are a doula, what kinds of gifts do you like and think are appropriate?


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

I was pregnant at the last birth that I attended. My client gave me a really nice diaper bag. She knew the lady who made them, so I'm hoping she got a good price on it, because I've seen them in stores for $130.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Personally, I would find being invited to the birth more than gift enough!


----------



## amitymama (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Personally, I would find being invited to the birth more than gift enough!

That's a lovely sentiment.









I don't think she's expecting anything at all but I really want to get her something as she's been such a huge support.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

I also echo the sentiment that just being there is a gift in itself. Truly, that has been the best thing about the last few births I've been at.

That said, I'm not sure what you're thinking budget wise, or how expensive it would be in your area, but after having two births within a week, I am drooling thinking of my next massage. Especially after long strenuous labors, it's nice to relax the muscles again! Maybe a small gift certificate to a place that offers massage?


----------



## queenjulie (Oct 26, 2007)

My new default gift for moms-to-be is a Moboleez nursing hat. It's $30, so it's probably in your budget, it's pro-breastfeeding (which you probably are too







), and it's seriously the best nursing cover EVER. I use mine every single day--my baby gets distracted when eating constantly, and the big hat brim keeps her focused on what she's doing. It's way less awkward then trying ot keep a big blanket over both of us, and way cuter! Moboleez.com is their site.


----------



## aliciahorsley (Oct 27, 2006)

i was my sister's doula on thursday thursday night/friday morning. it was a privilege and the fact that she got the birth she wanted helped me to accept the (horrible) births i had.

i think it's sweet of you to want to give her more so i will agree with PP that a massage is a fab idea and the BF bonnets are cool too. greenlee.com has also nice jewellery which is both meaningful and keep-worthy.


----------



## amitymama (Nov 17, 2006)

Hmm, what to do. I already ordered the subscription for her and that's £20. I had a prenatal massage yesterday at my local spa and it was FANTASTIC so now I'd like to get her one of those but it's out of my budget since I've already done the magazine thing too. Would it be tacky to give her a gift certificate/voucher for £20 towards the massage (it's £42 total) alongside the subscription? Or should I see if I can cancel the subscription and just get her the massage?


----------



## aliciahorsley (Oct 27, 2006)

i don't think it's tacky. it also gives her to option to have something else is she would prefer. i think you're very considerate


----------



## amitymama (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aliciahorsley* 
i don't think it's tacky. it also gives her to option to have something else is she would prefer. i think you're very considerate









Thanks! I think I'll do that then.


----------

